# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي >  الحدود الشرعية

## سالي جمعة

الحدود الشرعية
المقدمة
ما تنزلت الشرائع إلا لتنظيم علاقات الناس، وصيانة مصالحهم العامة والخاصة، وإقامة العدل، ومنع العدوان بينهم. ومن أهم خصائص التشريع العملي أنه إلزامي يجب أن يخضع له المكلفون، ويلتزموا أوامره ويجتنبوا نواهيه، ويلتزموا الجادة التي خطها لهم في أعمالهم ومعاملاتهم وعلاقاتهم العامة، سواء في وقت السلم أو في وقت الحرب. فلكي يكون التشريع التنظيمي محترماً مُطاعاً في أمره ونهيه، يجب أن يكون إلى جانبه من الأحكام والترتيبات ما يضمن له هذه الحرمة، ويلجئ الناس إلى طاعته. وذلك بأن يرتب الشارع، على المخالفة لأمره، ما يجعل الطريق المخالف وعر المسالك، عقيم المساعي بحيث لا يجد الإنسان الثمرة التي يبتغيها من عمله ومسعاه، إلا في سلوك الطريق الشرعي. وإلا فإن التشريع يكون فاقداً صفته الإلزامية، أشبه بالمواعظ الإرشادية منه بالقوة الملزمة.

ومن ثم فإن الأحكام، لا تقتصر على تنظيم علاقات الناس، ومصالحهم، بل هي تؤيد أصل الشرع المنظم لهذه العلاقات والمصالح، وتسعى إلى إلجاء الناس إلى طاعته في أمره ونهيه، وهي ما تسمى في اصطلاح الحقوق الحديثة؛ مؤيدات. ذلك لأنها تؤيد التشريع، أي تكسبه القوة اللازمة، وقد تسمى كذلك: ضوامن، لأنها تضمن هذه الطاعة للشرع.

وعند بعض فقهاء الإسلام تسمى زواجر لأنها تزجر عن تنكب جادة الشرع، ومخالفة أوامره.

وتسمى في اصطلاح القانونيين الجزاء. وتسمى، كذلك، قانون العقوبات.

وعلى ذلك فإن أحكام التشريع نوعان:

ـ أحكام أصلية: وهي التي يتكون منها نظام الشريعة المنظم لمصالح الناس، وعلاقاتهم، ومعاملاتهم.

ـ أحكام تأييدية: لأجل تلك الأحكام الأصلية.

فالمؤيدات بالنسبة إلى أصل التشريع كالجيش بالنسبة إلى البلاد يرعى مصالحها، ويذود عنها، ويحمي حدودها.

تنقسم المؤيدات التأديبية في الشريعة الإسلامية، وهي العقوبات الزاجرة، إلى نوعين أساسيين:

الأول:


عقوبات مقدّرة: وهي التي حدّدها الشارع وقدّرها بالنص الصريح، ولم يترك لولاة الأمر رأياً في التصرف في أنواعها ومقاديرها، وهي نوعان.




أ.


عقوبة مقدرة شرعاً، لا يدخلها العفو، وهي الحدود.




ب.


عقوبة مقدَّرة شرعاً، يدخلها العفو، وهي القصاص.

الثاني:


عقوبة مفوَّضة: وهي التي لم يحدد التشريع الإسلامي لها مقداراً معيناً، بل فوَّضها لولاة الأمور، وهي ما تسمى التقرير.
1. تعريف الحد

تعريف الحد في اللغة

اتفقت كتب اللغة في تعريفها للحد على أنه يعني "المنع" لغة، فقد جاء في لسان العرب "أصل الحد المنع، والفصل بين الشيئين".

تعريف الحد شرعاً

وهي: العقوبات المفروضة على من ارتكب ما نُهي عنه مثل حد السارق (القطع)، وحد الزاني (الجلد)، وسُميت هذه حدوداً لأنها تحد، أي تمنع، من إتيان ما جُعلت عقوبات فيها، وسُميت حدوداً، كذلك، لأنها نهايات نهى الله عن تعديها.

فكأن حدود الشرع فصلت بين الحلال والحرام، فمنها ما لا يُقرب، كالفواحش المحرمة، وفيها ورد قوله تعالى:البقرة، 187 تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ فَلا تَقْرَبُوهَا(البقرة، 187)، ومنها ما لا يُتعدى كالمواريث المعينة، وتزويج الأربع. قال تعالى:البقرة، 229 تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ فَلا تَعْتَدُوهَا وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ (البقرة، 229) .

الحدود في القرآن

ورد لفظ (الحد) في القرآن الكريم (14) مرة. وأمر الله عز وجل في كتابه الكريم بإقامة الحدود، كقطع السارق، وجلد الزاني، وقتل القاتل، والقصاص في الجروح، ونحو ذلك (مما سيأتي مفصلاً).

الحدود في السنة النبوية

وردت (الحدود) في السنة النبوية في كثير من المواضع، وهي لا تخرج عن معاني الحدود في القرآن الكريم، مع مزيد من بيان الأحكام، ومقادير الديات ونحو ذلك (مما سيأتي مفصلاً).
2. تعريف جرائم الحدود

جرائم الحدود: هي تلك الجرائم التي فرض الشارع لها عقوبة محددة تجب حقاً لله تعالى،من أجل دفع الفساد عن الناس، وتحقيق الصيانة والسلامة لهم. وهي في التشريع الإسلامي: الزنى، والسرقة، والقذف، وشرب الخمر، وقطع الطريق، وزاد بعض الفقهاء الردة، والبغي.

ولذا فالجرائم التي لم يقدر الشارع لها عقوبة، كالغصب، لا تعد جرائم حدية، وكذلك التي تجب عقوبتها حقا للعبد، كالقصاص لا تعد جرائم حدية وإن كانت عقوبتها مقدرة.
3. ضابط التفرقة بين الجريمة التعزيزية والجريمة الحدية

الجرائم التعزيزية هي تلك التي لم يقدر الشارع عقوبة لها، سواء أكانت حقاً لله تعالى أم لآدمي، وهي تثبت في كل معصية ليس فيها حد، ولا كفارة.

ومن ذلك يتضح أن هناك وجه شبه بين جرائم التعزير وجرائم الحدود، وأن هناك أوجه خلاف بين كل منها. فوجه الشبه بينها أن كلاً منها تأديب واستصلاح وزجر. وأوجه الخلاف بينها أن جرائم التعزير ليس فيها عقوبة مقدرة، وإنما أمرها مفوض إلى الإمام، أما جرائم الحدود فقد جاءت العقوبة فيها مقدرة معينة.

ومن جهة ثانية فإن معيار العقوبة، في جرائم التعزير، معيار مرن يستطيع القاضي، إزاءه، أن يراعي الظروف المادية والشخصية الموجودة في الدعوى المطروحة أمامه.

أما جرائم الحدود فمعيار العقوبة فيها معيار مادي بحت، لا أثر فيه للظروف الشخصية والمادية الموجودة في الدعوى.

ومن جهة ثالثة يجوز توقيع العقوبة المقررة لجرائم التعزير على الصبي؛ لأنه تأديب والتأديب للصبي جائز، إذا ثبت اقترافه لأي فعل مكون لجرم تعزيري، أما عقوبة جرائم الحدود فلا يصح توقيعها على الصبي؛ لأن البلوغ شرط أساسي لتوقيعها .

ومن جهة رابعة فإن التعزيز، إذا كان في حق من حقوق الله تعالى، تجب إقامته كقاعدة، لكن يجوز فيه العفو عن العقوبة والشفاعة، إن رئي في ذلك مصلحة، أو كان الجاني قد انزجر دونه، وإذا كان التعزيز يجب حقاً للأفراد، فإن لصاحب الحق أن يعفو، أما جرائم الحدود فليس لأحد مطلقاً إسقاط عقوبتها.

ومن جهة خامسة يصح تجزئة العقاب في الجرائم التعزيرية، إذا كان معهوداً في نوع من الذنوب، أما جرائم الحدود فلا يصح تجزئة العقوبة فيها، بأي حال من الأحوال.

ومن جهة سادسة فإن التلف الذي ينشأ عن تنفيذ عقوبة تعزيرية، يرى الشافعي ضمانه، خلافاً لأبي حنيفة، وأحمد، ومالك، فإنهم يرون أنه لا يجب ضمان التلف الناشئ عن تنفيذ عقوبة تعزيرية؛ لمشروعية عقوبته للردع والزجر؛ لأنه مأمور بالتعزير، وفعل المأمور لا يتقيد بشرط السلامة، أما التلف الذي ينشأ عن تنفيذ العقوبة في جريمة حدية فهو هدر، وغير واجب الضمان.

ومن جهة سابعة فإن التعزير بالعقوبات المالية مشروع في بعض الأمور التعزيرية، أما في الجرائم الحدية فغير مشروع.

ومن جهة ثامنة فإن العقوبة في الجرائم التعزيرية، لا تُدرأ بالشبهة، أما العقوبة في الجرائم الحدية فتُدرأ بها .
4. ضابط التفرقة بين جرائم القصاص وجرائم الحدود

جرائم القصاص هي تلك الجرائم المعاقب عليها بقصاص أو دية، حقاً للعبد. وهي خمس:

ـ القتل العمد.

ـ والقتل شبه العمد.

ـ والقتل الخطأ.

ـ والجناية على ما دون النفس عمداً أو خطأ.

ولابد في هذه الجرائم من الدعوى، ويصح العفو عن المجني عليه أو وليه، وتجوز فيها الشفاعة، والتقادم لا يمنع من الشهادة فيها.

ومن ذلك يتضح أن هناك فروقاً بين جرائم القصاص وجرائم الحدود:

أولها أن جرائم القصاص لابد فيها من الدعوى، أما جرائم الحدود فالأصل فيها أنها لا تتوقف على الدعوى، إلا بالنسبة لجرم القذف وجرم السرقة.

وثانيها أن العقوبة في جرائم القصاص يصح العفو عنها من المجني عليه، كما تجوز فيها الشفاعة، بخلاف جرائم الحدود.
5. المبادئ الشرعية للحدود

وفيه أحد عشر مبدأً أساسياً، وهي:

1. مبدأ المساواة

2. مبدأ الثبات

3. مبدأ المرونة

4. مبدأ التدرج

5. مبدأ التأجيل

6. مبدأ درء الحدود بالشبهات

7. مبدأ الرحمة

8. مبدأ تناسب العقوبة والجريمة

9. مبدأ اعتبار القصد الجنائي

10. مبدأ لا جريمة بلا نص في جرائم الحدود

11. مبدأ التعزيز في حالة عدم ثبوت موجب الحد

1. مبدأ المساواة

من خصائص الشريعة الإسلامية أنها تساوي بين الجميع في العقوبة، فلا فضل لعربي على أعجمي، ولا لأسود على أبيض، ولا لرئيس على مرؤوس، إلا بالتقوى.

وعلى هذا الأساس لا حصانة في الإسلام لأحد، فالجميع تحت القانون. بينما تستثني القوانين الوضعية والتشريعات غير الإسلامية الرؤساء، وأعضاء السلك الدبلوماسي، للدول الأخرى، ورؤساء الدول الأجنبية، وأعضاء الهيئة التشريعية، والأغنياء، والوجهاء، من قانون العقوبات أو بعضه.

2. مبدأ الثبات

الحدود الشرعية والقصاص ثابتة على مر الأزمان، لا تتغير ولا تتبدل. وثباتها نابع من ثبات النصوص الشرعية، التي لا يجوز تبديلها، ولا تحريفها، ولا صرفها عن معانيها المرادة من الله، ورسوله المخبر عن الله؛ لأن الله هو المشرع، ولأنه يعلم الغيب فقد جعل هذه العقوبات صالحة للبشر على مر الأزمان.

3. مبدأ المرونة

تتسم قواعد الشريعة بالمرونة، ولا يجوز تطبيقها إلا بشروط شرطها المشرع. فلا يُقام الحد في حالة جهل، أو نسيان، أو إكراه، أو اضطرار، أو عدم اكتمال الشهود، أو اختلافهم، أو لعدم قصد الجاني، كما قد يُؤجل الحد لمرض، أو حمل، أو ضعف، ونحو ذلك. فحد السرقة مثلاً، قد لا يستوفي شروطه، لظروف استثنائية طارئة كالمجاعة ونحو هذه الأحوال، والظروف التي تراعيها الشريعة الإسلامية، أثناء حدوث الجرائم الموجبة للحدود الشرعية، وقد يُشفع في الحد قبل وصوله إلى القاضي، أو الحاكم، أما القصاص فتجوز فيه الشفاعة حتى بعد وصول القضية إلى الحاكم. وهذا كله يقرره القرآن الكريم:البقرة، 286 لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا (البقرة، 286).البقرة، 185 يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ (البقرة، 185).الحج، 78وَجَاهِدُوا فِي اللَّهِ حَقَّ جِهَادِهِ هُوَ اجْتَبَاكُمْ وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ (الحج، 78). وقال النبي، صلى الله عليه وسلم،سنن ابن ماجه، 2033 إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَجَاوَزَ عَنْ أُمَّتِي الْخَطَأَ وَالنِّسْيَانَ وَمَا اسْتُكْرِهُوا عَلَيْهِ (سنن ابن ماجه، 2033).

4. مبدأ التدرج

كان الناس حديثي عهد بحياة الجاهلية، ولذلك كان التدرج وسيلة ضرورية لتسهيل الامتثال، وحين جاء النهي الجازم القاطع أقلع كل الناس عن فعل تلك الجرائم، مهما كلفهم الترك من مشاق وجهاد للنفس.

5. مبدأ التأجيل

الأصل أن العقوبة فعل مؤلم يُقام على الجاني فوراً، جزاءً له على جريمته، وحملاً لغيره على سلوك السبيل الصحيح. ومع ذلك لا يجوز في الشريعة الإسلامية تنفيذ الحد على الحامل، ولا النفساء، ولا المرضع، ولا المريض الذي يتضرر من العقوبة.

فكان تأجيل تنفيذ حد الحامل إلى أن تضع حملها وتأجيل حد النُفساء، إلى أن تقوى، وتأجيل حد المرضع، إن كان رجماً، إلى أن يستغني ابنها عنها، وتأجيل حد المريض إلى أن يبرأ، وكذلك تأجيل حد المسافر والمجاهد إلى أن يرجع. مما سيأتي مفصلاً أثناء الكلام على تنفيذ العقوبة في كل حد من الحدود الشرعية.

6. مبدأ درء الحدود بالشبهات

ويعني ذلك منع تنفيذ الحد على مرتكبي جرائم الحدود، لشبهات بدت للقاضي، أثناء الدعوى والإجابة، أو استطاع معرفتها بخبرته وعلمه.

فلا يقام الحد على مدعي الجهل بالزنى مثلاً، إذا كان ببلاد غير إسلامية. ولا يقام الحد على من يظن أن بعض أنواع الخمر ليست من الخمر. ولا حد الردة على من ظن أن مقولته لا تستلزم ردة، ونحو ذلك.

كما أن هناك شبهات في شهادة الشهود، وشبهات في الإقرار، وشبهات في كل حد على حدة.

7. مبدأ الرحمة

لا عقوبة ولا حد، عند الجهل، أو الإكراه، أو عند تخلف القصد الجنائي، كما أنه لا حد على السارق عند الاضطرار للسرقة، وفي المجاعات العامة، لعدم استيفاء شروط الحد في هذه الحالات. كما أن تأجيل الحدود لمرض، أو نفاس، أو حمل، أو تخفيف إقامة الحد على المريض يعدُّ من باب الرحمة كذلك.

8. مبدأ تناسب العقوبة والجريمة

أحكم الإسلام وجوه الزجر الرادعة بحيث تتناسب مع الجنايات، وتتضمن مصلحة الردع والزجر، دون مجاوزة لما يستحقه الجاني من الردع. فلم يشرع في القذف قطع اللسان، ولا القتل، ولم يشرع في الزنى الإخصاء أو قطع العضو التناسلي، وإنما شرع الله لهم بلطفه وإحسانه ما يزيل المفسدة، ويحمي به الناس من التظالم والعدوان، ولهذه الجنايات مراتب متباينة قلة وكثرة، ودرجات متفاوتة في شدة الضرر، وخفته كتفاوت المعاصي كبراً وصغراً وما بينهما، فالنظرة المحرمة، والقبلة لا تساوي الفاحشة، ولا خدشة العود تساوي الضرب بالسيف، والشتم الخفيف لا يساوي القذف بالزنى، ولا سرقة اللقمة البسيطة بسرقة المال الكثير. فلما تفاوتت مراتب الجنايات، كان لا بد من تفاوت مراتب العقوبات، ولو تُرك الناس لعقولهم في ترتيب العقوبة على ما يناسبها من الجناية، لذهبوا في كل واد، وتشعبت بهم الطرق، وعظم الاختلاف، فكفاهم المولى مؤنة ذلك، وأزال عنهم كلفته، وتولى تقديرها نوعاً وقدراً، ورتب على كل جناية ما يناسبها من العقوبة، ويليق بها من النكال.

9. مبدأ اعتبار القصد الجنائي

تفرق الشريعة الإسلامية بين مرتكب الجريمة متعمداً، وبين مرتكبها عن طريق الخطأ، أو النسيان، أو الإكراه، أو الاضطرار.

وهذا التفريق مبني على أساس أن الله عز وجل قد رفع عن هذه الأمة الخطأ، والنسيان، وما استكرهوا عليه. فلا حد على من شرب المسكر دون قصد، ولا على من زنى بامرأة يظنها زوجته؛ بعد توفر ظروف معينة، ولا يُقام القصاص على القاتل خطأ، ولكن فيه الدية... وهكذا.

10. مبدأ لا جريمة بلا نص شرعي

الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة؛ فلا شيء محرم إلا الذي ورد فيه نص بتحريمه، مثل تحريم الإسكار في كل مسكر ولو لم يُسم خمراً.

ومن ثم يعني هذا المبدأ أن الجريمة لا تعتبر جريمة، بلا تحذير عام منها، في نص منشور على الملأ.

11. مبدأ التعزيز في حالة عدم ثبوت ما يوجب الحد

يبقى الحكم بالتعزير، عند عدم ثبوت الحد، هو البديل حتى لا يفلت الجاني من العقاب، وهي عقوبة أخف من الحد، لكن لها دور قريب منه، من حيث الزجر والتهديد. ويتفاوت التعزير بين الضرب، والتوبيخ، والتهديد أو السجن القصير، ونحو ذلك.
6. نظرية الشريعة في العقوبة

للمشرعين في العقوبة آراء مختلفة يمكن إيجازها في أربعة آراء:

1. العقوبة الجزائية: ويرى دعاتها أن الجاني ينبغي أن ينال جزاء ما اقترفت يداه.
2. العقوبة الرادعة: وينادي أصحابها بأن الغرض من العقوبة هو كف المجرم عن العود للإجرام.
3. العقوبة الواعظة: ويرى أشياعها أن غاية العقوبة وعظ الناس؛ حتى لا يقعوا في الإجرام.
4. العقوبة المُصلِحة: ويرى دعاتها أن العقوبة ليست إلا علاجاً للمجرم، تعالجه به ليبرأ من حالته المرضية الشاذة، وهي ما تسمى بمرض الإجرام. 

والعقوبات في التشريع الإسلامي تهدف إلى مصلحة الفرد في الحاضر والمستقبل، كما تهدف إلى مصلحة الجماعة، وإصلاح المجتمع.

ولعل من أبرز مقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية من تشريع العقوبات الشرعية ما يلي:
ـ 

أن تكون العقوبة بحيث تمنع الكافة عن الجريمة قبل وقوعها، فإذا ما وقعت الجريمة كانت العقوبة؛ لكي تؤدب الجاني على جنايته، وتزجر غيره عن التشبه به وسلوك طريقه. وفي هذا يقول بعض الفقهاء عن العقوبات: "إنها موانع قبل الفعل، زواجر بعده، فإن العلم بحكمها، يمنع الإقدام على الفعل، وإيقاعها بعده يمنع العودة إليه".
ـ 

إن حد العقوبة هو حاجة الجماعة ومصلحتها، وقد شُددت العقوبة فيما اقتضت مصلحة الجماعة التشديد، وخُففت العقوبة فيما اقتضت مصلحة الجماعة التخفيف.
ـ 

إذا اقتضت حماية الجماعة من شر المجرم المتكرر جرمه، وتعديه على حدود الله، استئصاله من الجماعة، أو حبس شره عنها، وجب أن تكون العقوبة هي قتل المجرم، أو حبسه عن الجماعة حتى يموت، ما لم يتب أو يصلح حاله.
ـ 

إن كل عقوبة تؤدي لصلاح الأفراد، وحماية الجماعة هي عقوبة مشروعة، فلا ينبغي الاقتصار على عقوبات معينة دون غيرها.
ـ 

يقول بعض الفقهاء في العقوبة: "إنها تأديب واستصلاح وزجر يختلف بحسب اختلاف الذنب". والعقوبات "إنما شرعت رحمة من الله تعالى بعباده وإرادة الإحسان إليهم، ولهذا ينبغي لمن يعاقب الناس على ذنوبهم أن يقصد بذلك الإحسان إليهم، والرحمة لهم، مثلما يقصد الولد تأديب ولده، ومثلما يقصد الطبيب معالجة المريض.

ترجع العقوبة في الشريعة إلى أصلين أساسيين، فبعضها يعني بمحاربة الجريمة ويهمل شخصية المجرم، وبعضها يعني بشخصية المجرم، ولا يهمل محاربة الجريمة، والأصول التي تعنى بمحاربة الجريمة الغرض منها حماية الجماعة من الإجرام، أما الأصول التي تعنى بشخص المجرم فالغرض منها إصلاحه.

وقد قامت نظرية العقوبة في الشريعة على الجمع بين هذين المبدأين المتضاربين. ولذلك قسمت الشريعة الإسلامية الجرائم إلى قسمين:

القسم الأول: الجرائم الماسة بكيان المجتمع: ويدخل تحت هذا القسم كل الجرائم التي تمس كيان المجتمع مساساً شديداً، وهي نوعان، لكل منهما حكم مختلف.

النوع الأول: جرائم الحدود: كالزنى، والقذف، وشرب الخمر، والسرقة، والحرابة، والردة، والبغي.

وقد وضعت الشريعة لهذه الجرائم السبع عقوبات محددة، ليس للقاضي أن ينقص منها أو يزيد فيها، أو يستبدل بها غيرها، أو يقبل شفاعة أحد فيها، فمن ارتكب جريمة منها أصابته العقوبة المقررة لها، دون نظر إلى رأي المجني عليه، أو إلى شخصية الجاني.

النوع الثاني: جرائم القصاص والدية: كالقتل العمد، والقتل شبه العمد، والقتل الخطأ، والجرح المتعمد، والجرح الخطأ.

جدول توضيحي

جرائم الحدود


جرائم القصاص

الزنى


القتل العمد

القذف


القتل شبه العمد

شرب الخمر


القتل الخطأ

السرقة


الجرح العمد

الحرابة


الجرح الخطأ

الردة


ـ

البغي


ـ

وقد وضعت الشريعة لهذه الجرائم عقوبتين هما: القصاص والدية في حالة العمد، والدية في حالة الخطأ، وحرمت على القاضي أن ينقص من هاتين العقوبتين، أو يزيد فيهما، أو يستبدل بهما غيرهما، كما حرمت على الحاكم أن يعفو عن الجريمة أو العقوبة، وعلى هذا فمن ارتكب جريمة من هذه الجرائم، أصابته العقوبة المقررة لها، دون نظر إلى ظروف الجاني وشخصيته.

وإذا كانت الشريعة قد حرمت العفو على الحاكم، فإنها قد أباحته للمجني عليه أو لوليه، فإذا عفا المجني عليه، أو وليه في العمد سقط القصاص، وحلت محله الدية إذا كان العفو الدية. فإذا كان العفو مجاناً سقطت الدية كذلك. وفي جرائم الخطأ يُسقِط العفو الدية، ويترتب على سقوط القصاص في العمد والدية في الخطأ جواز معاقبة الجاني بعقوبة تعزيرية، والعقوبات التعزيرية ينظر فيها إلى شخص المجني عليه وظروفه.

وظاهر مما سبق أن الشريعة تتجه أصلاً في جرائم القصاص والدية، إلى حماية الجماعة من الجريمة وإهمال شأن المجرم، وأنها لا تعني بشخصية الجاني وظروفه إلا إذا عفا المجني عليه أو وليه، وقد منحت الشريعة حق العفو المجني عليه أو وليه؛ لأن الجريمة، وإن كانت ماسة بكيان المجتمع، إلا أنها تمس المجني عليه، فإذا عفا المجني عليه أو وليه لم يعد ما يدعو لإهمال شأن المجرم والتشدد في حماية الجماعة؛ لأن أثر الجريمة يزول بالعفو فتصبح الجريمة غير خطرة، ولا تؤثر على كيان المجتمع.

القسم الثاني: الجرائم الأخرى: ويشمل هذا القسم كل الجرائم التي لا تدخل تحت القسم الأول، وهي غالباً ليست في خطورة جرائم القسم الأول، وهي متروكة لتقدير القاضي.
7. تعليل العقوبات الشرعية

(أ). تعليل عقوبة الزنى

الزنى اعتداء على نظام الأسرة، ولو لم يُعاقب عليه، لكان لكل امرئ أن يشارك الآخر في أي امرأة شاء، وأن يدعي من يشاء، أو يتنصل ممن شاء من الأبناء، وينتهي الأمر بغلبة الأقوياء، وهزيمة الضعفاء، وتضيع الأنساب، ويحصل شقاء الآباء، والأبناء. وأخيراً فإن إباحة الزنى معناها الاستغناء عن نظام الأسرة، وهدم الدعامة الأولى من الدعائم التي تقوم عليها الجماعة.

(ب). تعليل عقوبة القذف

جريمة القذف اعتداء على نظام الأسرة؛ لأن القذف في الشريعة قاصر على ما يمس الأعراض، ولأن القذف الماس بالأعراض هو تشكيك في صحة نظام الأسرة.

فمن يقذف شخصاً فإنما ينسبه لغير أبيه وبالتالي لغير أسرته، وإذا ضعف الإيمان بنظام الأسرة فقد ضعف الإيمان بالجماعة نفسها؛ لأن الجماعة تقوم على هذا النظام.

(ج). تعليل عقوبة شرب الخمر

جريمة الشرب تؤدي إلى فقدان الشعور، وإذا فقد شارب الخمر شعوره فقد أصبح على استعداد لارتكاب السرقة والقذف والزنى وغير ذلك من الجرائم فضلاً على أن شرب الخمر يضيع المال ويفسد الصحة ويذهب العقل، والنظام الإسلامي يحرم شرب الخمر تحريماً قاطعاً، فإتيان هذه الجريمة اعتداء، من كل وجه، على الجماعة وهدم للنظم التي تقوم عليها.

(د). تعليل عقوبة السرقة

السرقة اعتداء على نظام الملكية الفردية، ولو لم يُعاقب عليها لكان لكل امرئ أن يشارك غيره في طعامه وشرابه وكسائه ومسكنه وأداة عمله، وكانت الغلبة آخر الأمر للأقوياء، وكان الجوع والعري والحرمان للضعفاء، فإباحة السرقة معناها الاستغناء عن نظام الملكية الفردية، وعجز الأفراد عن الحصول على ضروريات الحياة، وسقوط الجماعة بعد سقوط أهم الدعامات التي قامت عليها.

(هـ). تعليل عقوبة الحرابة

جريمة الحرابة إن اقتصرت على السرقة فهي اعتداء على نظام الملكية الفردية، وإن صحبها القتل، فهي كذلك اعتداء على حياة الأفراد المكونين للجماعة، وإن اقتصرت على ترويع المجني عليهم، فهي اعتداء على النظام الاجتماعي وعلى نظام الحكم؛ لأن كل جماعة ملزمة بحماية حياة الأفراد وتوفير الأمن لهم؛ لأن ذلك ضروري لبقاء الجماعة، وعدم تفككها.

(و). تعليل عقوبة الردة

النظام الاجتماعي للمسلمين يرتكز على الإسلام، والردة معناها الكفر بالإسلام، والخروج على مبادئه، والتشكيك في صحته، ومن ثم لا يمكن أن يستقيم أمر الجماعة إذا وضع نظامها الاجتماعي موضع التشكيك، والطعن؛ لأن ذلك قد يؤدي في النهاية إلى هدم هذا النظام.
8. متى تقام الحدود الشرعية

متى قام المجتمع بما عيه تجاه الفرد من تربية صحيحة، وتمكين له من سد حاجاته الإنسانية المشروعة (المأكل، والمشرب، والملبس والمسكن)، بطرق ومسالك تسقط معها كل دعاوى الاضطرار؛ فقد أصبح لزاماً أن تقام حدود الله دون ترخص، ودون تهاون. ومن هنا تتضح أهمية التربية الاجتماعية وتوجيه الأفراد إلى المحافظة على القيم والأخلاق، وذلك بعد توفير سبيل العيش الكريمة لهم.فالإسلام قبل أن يقيم حد الزنا حرم الاختلاط الماجن، وحرص على تسهيل الزواج، ويسر أسبابه.

والسر في هذا أن بناء الفرد المسلم على العقيدة والأخلاق الإسلامية هو مقدمة ضرورية لإقامة البنيان الاجتماعي، الذي تحتل الحدود فيه مكان الحراسة والحفاظ على مقدساته.

بناء الفرد أولاً، وبناء المجتمع بمقوماته الإسلامية ثانياً، ثم يأتي الدور على إقامة الحدود سياجاً، وتحصيناً، وتأميناً لما تم تشييده، هذا ما حدث في إقامة مجتمع الإسلام لأول مرة.
9. مصادر التشريع العقابي في الإسلام

تصدر التشريعات الجنائية عند المسلمين من مصدرين أساسيين هما: القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية، ومصدرين تابعين (على خلاف فيهما) هما الإجماع والقياس.

القرآن الكريم: وقد ورد في القرآن الكريم الأمر بقطع يد السارق والسارقة، وجلد الزانية والزاني، والأمر بقتال الباغي، وجلد القاذف، والقصاص، والديات. ولم يرد في القرآن الكريم عقوبة شارب الخمر، ولا المرتد وإنما ورد تحريمهما، ولكن وردت عقوبتهما في السنة.

السنة النبوية: وتعني أقوال النبي، صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأفعاله، وتقريراته. وقد انفردت السنة ببيان عقوبة شارب الخمر (الجلد)، وعقوبة المرتد (القتل)، وعقوبة الثيب الزاني (الرجم)، وسيأتي مفصلاً أثناء تناول العقوبات الشرعية. كما جاءت السنة ببيان مقادير الديات، والجراحات ونحوها، إضافة إلى تأكيد السنة على العقوبات، والحدود المذكورة في القرآن الكريم.

فهذان المصدران (الكتاب والسنة) متفق عليهما بين المسلمين وإن اختلفوا ـ أحياناً ـ في فهم بعض النصوص، وتفسيرها، ونسبتها، وما أشبه ذلك.

الإجماع: هو اتفاق جميع المجتهدين من الأمة الإسلامية، في أي عصر من العصور، بعد وفاة النبي، صلى الله عليه وسلم، على حكم شرعي. وعلى هذا فلا يعد اتفاق أكثرية المجتهدين دليلاً قاطعاً. وقد أفاد الإجماع في تفسير بعض النصوص، والأحكام الشرعية، والإجماع معتبر عند أغلبية المسلمين.

القياس: هو إلحاق ما لا نص فيه بما فيه نص في الحكم الشرعي المنصوص عليه لاشتراكهما في العلة، ثل إلحاق حكم التحريم على المخدرات، قياساً على الخمر؛ لاشتراكهما في العلة، وهي الإسكار. والقياس فيه خلاف كبير بين فقهاء الإسلام بين معتبر له كالشافعي، وجمع من أهل العلم، ومعارض له كابن حزم الظاهري.

وبناء على اعتبار القياس من عدمه، أو الاختلاف في فهمه، اختلف الفقهاء هل يُشترط الإقرار بأربع مرات في السرقة مثلاً، قياساً على الإقرار في الزنى، أم أن تكرار الإقرار خاص بالزنى؟ وهكذا.
الباب الأول
حد الزنى
مبحث تمهيدي: في جرم الزنى وتعريفه

الزنى من الكبائر التي ورد النهي عن اقترافها بالكتاب، وبالسنة، وبالإجماع.

أما الكتاب فقوله تعالى.الإسراء، 32 وَلا تَقْرَبُوا الزِّنَا إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَسَاءَ سَبِيلاً (الإسراء، 32). وقوله عز وجلالنور، 2 الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ وَلا تَأْخُذْكُمْ بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلْيَشْهَدْ عَذَابَهُمَا طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (النور، 2). وقوله تعالىالفرقان، 68، 69 وَالَّذِينَ لا يَدْعُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا ءاخَرَ وَلا يَقْتُلُونَ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلا بِالْحَقِّ وَلا يَزْنُونَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ يَلْقَ أَثَامًا(68) يُضَاعَفْ لَهُ الْعَذَابُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَيَخْلُدْ فِيهِ مُهَانًا (الفرقان، 68، 69).

أما السنة فلقد روى عبد الله بن مسعود قال:رواه مسلم، 124 سَأَلْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَيُّ الذَّنْبِ أَعْظَمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ قَالَ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ لِلَّهِ نِدًّا وَهُوَ خَلَقَكَ قَالَ قُلْتُ لَهُ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَعَظِيمٌ قَالَ قُلْتُ ثُمَّ أَيٌّ قَالَ ثُمَّ أَنْ تَقْتُلَ وَلَدَكَ مَخَافَةَ أَنْ يَطْعَمَ مَعَكَ قَالَ قُلْتُ ثُمَّ أَيٌّ قَالَ ثُمَّ أَنْ تُزَانِيَ حَلِيلَةَ جَارِكَ (رواه مسلم، 124).

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم رواه مسلم، 87 لا يَزْنِي الزَّانِي حِينَ يَزْنِي وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ(رواه مسلم، 87).

أما الإجماع فقد اتفقت كلمة المجتهدين على وجوب تحريم إتيان هذا الفعل.

وحكمة تحريم هذا الفعل قائمة على رغبة المشرع في صيانة الأنساب؛ لأن عدم صيانتها يؤدي إلى اختلاطها، الأمر الذي يكون من نتيجته الإخلال الاجتماعي في الدولة.

اتفقت تعاريف الزنى عند الفقهاء على استلزام الإيلاج من مكلف متعمد إتيان الفعل، وإن كان ذلك بحشفة أو قدرها من مقطوعها، يكون في قُبل آدمي، من غير شبهة. واختلف الفقهاء في الوطء في الدبر، هل يعد زني أم لا، وهل يشترط وقوع الوطء في دار الإسلام أم لا، وهل يشترط أن يقع الوطء في مطيقة أم لا، وهل الإسلام شرط لإقامة الحد أم لا.

ويمكن تعريف الزنى شرعاً بأنه: وطء مكلف مختار مشتهاة، في القُبل، في دار الإسلام، ممن التزم أحكام الإسلام، بلا ملك ولا شبهة.
المبحث الأول: أركان الجريمة

أركان جريمة الزنى الموجب للعقوبة في التشريع الإسلامي خمسة هي:

ـ وقوع وطء

ـ من مكلف

ـ في قبل أنثى حية مشتهاة

ـ وألا تكون هناك شبهه تدرأ الحد

ـ وأن يتوافر قصد اقتراف الجرم عند الجاني.

تعاقب الشريعة الإسلامية على الزنى سواء وقع من متزوج، أو من غير متزوج، في حين أن التشريع الوضعي لا يعاقب على الزنى إلا في حالة وقوعه من متزوج فقط، ولا عقاب على الوطء الاختياري، غير المشروع، الذي يقع قبل الزواج، حتى ولو حملت منه ولم تضع حملها إلا بعد زواجها .
1. الوطء

الوطء الموجب للحد عند أبي حنيفة: هو الوطء الذي يكون في قبل الأنثى، و الذي نصيب فيه حشفة الرجل أو قدرها من مقطوعها في القبل دون الدبر، خلافا لغيره من الفقهاء فإنهم يرون أن الوطء في الدبر كذلك زنى.

لا تعد الأفعال التي دون الوطء زنى، ولا شروعا فيه، كما أن الأفعال الأخرى غير المشروعة، كالمفاخذة، والمباشرة خارج الفرج، والقبلة، والعناق، لا تكفي كذلك لتكوين فعل الوطء الموجب للحد،كما أن الخلوة غير المقترنة بوطء لا تكفي هي الأخرى لتكوين الركن المادي لهذا الجرم شرعا.

وإذا مكنت أنثى أنثى أخرى من نفسها، فلا حد، وإن كان هذا الفعل محرم شرعاً ويوجب التعزير.
2. الموطوءة

استلزم أغلبية الفقهاء أن يقع الوطء في فرج أنثي آدمية، ولذا فواطئ البهائم لا يجب عليه الحد، وإن استحق الواطئ التعزير.
3. وقوع الوطء من مكلف

يجب أن يقع الوطء من مكلف، فلا حد على الصبي والمجنون. ولا حد كذلك على النائم والسكران.
4. ألا تكون هناك شبهة

والشبهة التي تدرأ حد الزنى إما أن تكون، شبهة محل، وإما أن تكون شبهة فعل، وإما أن تكون شبهة عقد.

ومثال شبهة المحل وطء جارية الولد، أو وطء رجل طلق امرأته ثلاثا، ظانا أنها تحل له، وذلك في العدة،.. إلخ.

ومثال شبهة العقد، عند أبي حنيفة، زواج رجل بامرأة من محارمه، فالوطء في هذه الحالة لا يوجب الحد عنده، خلافا لغيره من الفقهاء كالشافعي ومالك وأحمد.

وشبهة الفعل تتحقق فيمن اشتبه الحل والحرام عليه، كمن وطئ امرأة يظنها زوجته.
5. القصد الجنائي

اتفق الفقهاء على أنه لا يحد من زنى وكان جاهلا بالتحريم.

ولذا إذا ادعى الجاني الجهل بالتحريم، وكان يحتمل أن يجهله، كحديث العهد بالإسلام، ولم ينشأ في دار الإسلام، وتحتمل ظروفه أنه يجهل التحريم، وكالناشئ ببادية، قُبِلَ قوله؛ لأنه يجوز أن يكون صادقا. أما إن كان ممن لا يخفي عليه ذلك كالمسلم الناشئ بين المسلمين وأهل العلم، لم يُقبل منه هذا الادعاء؛ لأن تحريم الزنى لا يخفي على من هو كذلك.

كما أنه لإمكان توقيع حد الزنى، يجب أن يتوافر لدى الجاني قصد اقتراف الجرم؛ لأنه لا عقاب إلا إذا كان الزاني عالما بأنه يقترف الفعل المحرم شرعا.

ولا عقاب كذلك على من وقع عليه الإكراه، بغية اقتراف جرم الزنى. ولذا لا يجب الحد على الأنثى إذا أُكرهت على التمكين من الزنى؛ لأنها مسلوبة الاختيار.
المبحث الثاني: أدلة إثبات الزنى (الشهادة ـ الإقرار)
الشروط العامة للشهادة

أوجب الفقهاء، أن تكون الشهادة بلفظ الزنى لا بلفظ الوطء والجماع، لأن لفظ الزنى هو الدال على فعل الحرام. وأن تؤدى الشهادة بلفظ أشهد، بمعني الخبر، دون غيره من الألفاظ.

فإذا لم يذكر الشاهد هذا اللفظ وقال أعلم، أو أتيقن، لا تُقبل شهادته، إلا عند المالكية؛ لأن النصوص القرآنية جاءت، على كثرتها، بلفظ أشهد. وهذا يدل على اشتراط أداء الشهادة بهذا اللفظ؛ ولأن في هذا اللفظ زيادة توكيد لأنه ينبئ عن المشاهدة والمعاينة.

ورأي المالكية أقرب إلى الصواب، لأن ترك الأمر في هذا إلى اصطلاح الناس، وما جرى به عرفهم، فيه يسر لهم.

كما يجب أن تكون الشهادة عن علم ويقين، لا عن ظن وتخمين. ولقد أجمع الفقهاء على أن الشاهد لا يجوز له أن يشهد إلا بما علمه، وتيقن منه تيقناً، لا تبقى معه ريبة في حصول ما شهد به، وذلك لقوله عز وجل:الإسراء، 36وَلا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولاً (الإسراء، 36).

كما أوجب الحنفية،والحنابلة، عدم التقادم، إلا إذا منع من أداء الشهادة البعدُ عن القاضي، أو مرض الشاهد، أو خوف الطريق. ذلك لأن الشاهد إذا عاين الفعل، ولم يشهد على الفور حتى تقادم العهد، دل ذلك على أن الضغينة هي التي دفعته إلى أداء الشهادة.

كما يجب أن تصدر الشهادة في مجلس القاضي. ولذلك لا اعتداد بالشهادة الصادرة خارج هذا المجلس، حتى ولو كان المجلس الذي صدرت فيه مجلس تحكيم.

ويجب أن يُسأل الشاهد عن الزنى، وما هو، وكيف هو، وأين وقع، وبمن فُعل، ومتي وقع، لأنه قد يكون الفعل المقترف دون الفرج، وقد يكون اقترافه في دار الحرب، أو في دار البغي، وقد يكون المزني بها جارية لمقترف هذا الجرم، أو جارية لابنه، ولا يعلم الشاهد بذلك، كما يحتمل أن يكون الزنى قد اقترف في زمان متقادم، ولا حَدَّ فيه، إذا ثبت بالبينة أو في زمان صباه، كما قد يكون الجاني مكرها فيما أتي. ولا ينبغي للقاضي، المطروح أمامه الدعوى، أن يلقِّن الشهود ما تتم به شهادتهم؛ لأنه مأمور بالاحتيال لدرء الحد، لا لإقامته.

ولو رجع الشاهد عن شهادته، فإن كان تمام نصاب الشهادة، وكان رجوعه بعد الرجم غُرِّم ربع الدية؛ لأنه أتلف النفس بشهادته، وإن لم يكن تمام النصاب، كما إذا كان الشهود خمسة مثلا فرجع أحدهم، فلا شيء عليه من الدية، ويُحدُّ لأنه بالرجوع ينقلب كلامه قذفاً، ولو كان حد المشهود عليه الجلد فجُلد، ثم رجع، حُدَّ الراجع بالإجماع.

ومن المتفق عليه أن الشهادة على جرم الزنى لا تستلزم قيام دعوى سابقة. ولذا أجاز الفقهاء التقدم بالشهادة، دون قيام الدعوى؛ لأن هذا حق الله.
الشروط الواجب توافرها في الشاهد

يجب أن يتوافر له وقت الأداء؛ البلوغ، والعقل، والذكورة، والنطق، والبصر، والإسلام، والحرية، والعدالة.
الشروط العامة للإقرار

يجب أن يكون الإقرار صريحاً، لا لبس فيه، أو غموض، يجعله محتملاً للتأويل، أو مثيراً لأي شك، حتى لا يورث شبهة.

ولا يصح الإقرار في هذه الجريمة بالسكوت؛ لأن الشارع علَّق وجوب إقامة الحد على البيان المتناهي، ولا يكون إلا باللفظ الصريح الذي لا لبس فيه ولا غموض.

ويجب أن يكون الإقرار موافقاً للواقع والحقيقة، لتزول الشبهة ويثبت الحد، فلو خالف ذلك، لا يعتد به لتكذيب الواقع له.

كما يجب أن يصدر عند من له ولاية إقامة الحد.

وللاعتداد بالإقرار يشترط الحنفية، وأحمد بن حنبل في رواية عنه، وابن أبي ليلي أن يتكرر أربع مرات. وهم يستندون في ذلك إلى أن ماعزاً جاء إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فأقر بالزنى، فلم يقم النبي صلوات الله عليه الحد عليه إلا بعد إقراره أربع مرات على أربعة مجالس، وكان الرسول يطرده حتى يتوارى بحيطان المدينة، فلو كان الإقرار مرة واحدة كافياً لما تأخر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في إقامة الحد عليه؛ لأن إقامة الحد، عند ثبوته، واجب وتأخير الواجب لا يظن برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

أما الشافعي، وأحمد في رواية عنه، والحسن، والطبري، وأكثر المالكية، وابن المنذر، وحماد، وداود، فيكتفون بالإقرار مرة واحدة، ما دامت القرائن تدل على الإصرار، ولأن الإقرار مظهر، وتكراره لا يفيد زيادة الظهور، بخلاف زيادة العدد في الشهادة، وذلك استناداً إلى ما جاء في حديث أبي هريرة من قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم صحيح البخاري، 2147 وَاغْدُ يَا أُنَيْسُ إِلَى امْرَأَةِ هَذَا فَإِنْ اعْتَرَفَتْ فَارْجُمْهَا ولم يذكر عدداً. (صحيح البخاري، 2147).

ولو رجع المقر عن إقراره، أو هرب قبل رجوعه، وجب عدم مؤاخذته على إقراره السابق، سواء كان الرجوع قبل القضاء بموجبه أو بعده، وقبل الشروع في الرجم أو بعد الشروع فيه وقبل تمامه، ويخلي سبيله، ذهب إلى ذلك، جمهور الفقهاء، لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك في قصة ماعز.
الشروط الواجب توافرها في المقر

لصحة الإقرار لا بد أن يكون المقر بالغاً، عاقلا، ناطقاً، مختاراً، يُتصور فعل الزنى منه.

والخلاصة أن الزنى يثبت عند القاضي إما بالإقرار، أو بشهادة أربع رجال عدول. أو بظهور حمل امرأة لا زوج لها، ولا سيد. أو لها زوج أو سيد، ولا يمكنها الحمل منه؛ لصغر سنه مثلاً، وما لم تكن جاءت بدليل على استكراهها على الزنى.
المبحث الثالث: عقوبة جرم الزنى
1. عقوبة الزنى في المرحلة الأولى

كانت عقوبة الزنى في صدر الإسلام، الإيذاء والحبس بالبيت حتى الموت. يدل لذلك قوله تعالى:النساء، 15 وَاللاتِي يَأْتِينَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ فَاسْتَشْهِدُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةً مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ شَهِدُوا فَأَمْسِكُوهُنَّ فِي الْبُيُوتِ حَتَّى يَتَوَفَّاهُنَّ الْمَوْتُ أَوْ يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ لَهُنَّ سَبِيلاً (النساء، 15).، وقد نُسخ هذا الحكم، بعد صدر الإسلام، بحديث عبادة بن الصامت الذي جاء فيه: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:البخاري، 3199خُذُوا عَنِّي خُذُوا عَنِّي قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَهُنَّ سَبِيلاً الْبِكْرُ بِالْبِكْرِ جَلْدُ مِائَةٍ وَنَفْيُ سَنَةٍ وَالثَّيِّبُ بِالثَّيِّبِ جَلْدُ مِائَةٍ وَالرَّجْمُ (البخاري، 3199).
2. عقوبة الزاني المحصن

اتفق جمهور الفقهاء على أن حد الزاني المحصن، رجلا كان أو امرأة، هو الرجم، أي القتل رميا بالحجارة حتى الموت.والمحصن هو البالغ، العاقل، الحر، الذي قد تزوج ودخل بنكاح صحيح.
3. عقوبة الزاني غير المحصن

حده جلد مائة وتغريب عام، لحديث عبادة بن الصامت، السابق. وذهب أبو حنيفة إلى أن الحد هو مائة جلدة فقط. ذلك لأن حد الزنى كان في الابتداء الإيذاء باللسان كما قال تعالى "فآذوهما"، ثم نسخ بالحبس في البيوت، ثم نسخ الحبس في البيوت بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم الْبِكْرُ بِالْبِكْرِ جَلْدُ مِائَةٍ وَنَفْيُ سَنَةٍ، ثم نسخ في حق المحصن بالرجم. واستقر الحكم على الجلد فقط في غير المحصن، وعلى الرجم في حق المحصن.

----------

